# Guy with 3 unknown amps on ebay?



## aaron7 (Feb 5, 2012)

Just curious if anyone here knows what they are! Fuses are HUGE!

Old School Rare Amplifier Solid Heavy Car Audio Amp Unknown Brand No Markings ??

Old School Rare Amplifier Solid Heavy Car Audio Amp Unknown Brand No Markings ??

Old School Rare Amplifier Solid Heavy Car Audio Amp Unknown Make Power Accustic?


----------



## hurrication (Dec 19, 2011)

I think they are some no-name amps with the badges removed being hyped up. Look at one of their other auctions for a "rare" pioneer. RARE Pioneer 760 Watt Amplifier GM 510T Repair or Good Parts Car Audio Amp Vtg 012562725383 | eBay


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

Not only looks like badges removed, but heatsinks stripped of any coating. Fuses look suspect as well..


----------



## aaron7 (Feb 5, 2012)

I hadn't seen an amp with one of those huge power wire fuses before. But yeah, probably means gimmick-ey so I'd imagine they're crap haha


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

Quite a bit of Maxxsonics amps use those big fuses. That heatsink looks familiar, but being stripped is really throwing me off.


----------



## Spyke (Apr 20, 2012)

Looks-a-like **** to me. Not sure if i'd run 100A through the 12ga wires coming out of that one. And not sure what's up with the 2-10 amp and obviously ghetto rigged fuses on the other. Stay far away from these amps.


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

Phoenix Gold Tantrum amps??? Although the controls look a bit suspect. Will have to investigate. Still wouldn't get them, just curious.


----------



## Spyke (Apr 20, 2012)

My first thought was Legacy.


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

The Pioneer amp looks legit, though I wouldn't call it rare. It's an older model 5100T. 

The other amp is really throwing me with that Tantric look-a-like heatsink, but the endplates and LED in the top piece is a dead give-away. I know Legacy has some Sony copy cat amps, but they were obvious too. Hmmm....


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

You guys are a bunch of rookies, those are Korean amps.


----------



## Spyke (Apr 20, 2012)

TrickyRicky said:


> You guys are a bunch of rookies, those are Korean amps.


North or south?


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

Spyke said:


> North or south?


You got me on that one...lol. South of course.


----------



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

The third one is for sure one of the MTX made Coustic's.Looks like a 402s.
The yellow or carbon fiber black cover with the holes is missing.


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

TrickyRicky said:


> You guys are a bunch of rookies, those are Korean amps.


What are they? Got a pic or link???

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

Yeah i got a link, they have a bunch if them that look like pg's, Rockford, alpine, and other well known brands. The insides are crappy.


----------



## SaturnSL1 (Jun 27, 2011)

Those are Kentwood and Crockford Fogsgate


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

Ha! While your bs'ing I do remember Kenford. 

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

There is also Kingwood, I've seen one lately at a local pawn shop, I just laughed my ass off when I saw it.


----------



## MinnesotaStateUniversity (Sep 12, 2012)

TrickyRicky said:


> There is also Kingwood, I've seen one lately at a local pawn shop, I just laughed my ass off when I saw it.


haha you shop at pawn shops for you gear

haha


----------



## Spyke (Apr 20, 2012)

MinnesotaStateUniversity said:


> haha you shop at pawn shops for you gear
> 
> haha


What's wrong with that? Crackheads can steal and pawn some pretty nice stuff sometimes.


----------



## MinnesotaStateUniversity (Sep 12, 2012)

Spyke said:


> What's wrong with that? Crackheads can steal and pawn some pretty nice stuff sometimes.


haha I'm kidding guys!

Next time I see an amplifier I want in there, I'm going to hop on ebay & create a bunch of fake listing for like 20 bucks. Lol, let em' see what they're worth


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

I found a couple of nice amplifiers at pawn shops that the employees there have no idea what they are and let me have them much cheaper than what their listed for. I found a mint Linear Power DPS350 plum krazy and they where asking 150.00 for it, I took it out the door for 50.00.

If there's something wrong with that then I apologize, lol.


The problem with the "ebay" prices is that even when you bring them nice gear like some old school PG, they don't even want to buy it. I was told by a pawn shop that they only take 1k-watt and up amplifiers....that meant Boss, Pyle, Pyramid, Kingwood, Legacy and a bunch of other brands I've never heard of....according to what they had on the shelfs, lol.


----------



## SaturnSL1 (Jun 27, 2011)

TrickyRicky said:


> I found a couple of nice amplifiers at pawn shops that the employees there have no idea what they are and let me have them much cheaper than what their listed for. I found a mint Linear Power DPS350 plum krazy and they where asking 150.00 for it, I took it out the door for 50.00.
> 
> If there's something wrong with that then I apologize, lol.
> 
> ...


Dude... You and me are going to the same pawn shop LMAO! I bought a super super rare PPI made Lanzar amp from the early 90s for like $30. Then later, I wanted to see what they would give me for a big ass US Amps that makes like 1200+ watts and they didn't want it lol. I could pull $400 for it on ebay and he's busting my balls because its missing a few screws like every other amp in his shop.


----------



## ZombieHunter85 (Oct 30, 2012)

SaturnSL1 said:


> Those are Kentwood and Crockford Fogsgate


"Hey pal I know a genuine Panafonic when I see one."


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

http://youtu.be/_80fEhQufAw

I could only find it in spanish....



Looks like rockford gosgate and bazooka.


----------



## eisnerracing (Sep 14, 2010)

I'm with the last guy old Rockford and maybe a coustic or bazooka


----------

